# Samsung Smart TV Forgets Internet



## roydawg20 (Dec 15, 2012)

Folks:

I recently purchased a Samsung Smart TV. I use the WIFI connect. When it's connected I encounter no problems. The problem is that the TV frequently forgets the internet connection after the TV is turned off (this happens most of the time). Every time I try to reconnect, I have to re-enter my security code, and then I continue to struggle with connecting. I should mention that I get strong signal strength on the TV, yet still routinely get failure results and have to constantly retry connection.

Any ideas or fixes?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

What is the Samsung model number?


----------



## roydawg20 (Dec 15, 2012)

Model #UN40EH5300F


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do you have the latest firmware installed on it. 

Support - LED TV UN40EH5300F | Samsung TVs


----------

